# Good Taijiquan Blog - Translations of older tests



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2012)

Brennan Translation


----------



## oaktree (Jul 17, 2012)

Great site! I have some of the books in Chinese. Alot of work to translate all of that. I really like that the Chinese hanzi is presented as well so you can see were the translation is coming from.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn spell check combined with (to quote BB King) "my fingers is stupid"

The title should ahve been *"Good Taijiquan Blog - Translations of older texts"*


----------



## East Winds (Jul 17, 2012)

Xue Sheng,

What a great site. Well done for sharing.

Best wishes


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 17, 2012)

Xue Sheng,

This site is a real find.  Thanks for letting us know about it :asian:.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 18, 2012)

Excellant blog, thanks!


----------

